
Ask HN: Career advice for a non-traditional engineer at a Decacorn? - Synroc
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m current an SRE at a so-called decacorn startup in the Bay Area.
I graduated with a Bachelor degree in Mathematics from a top 10 US school, but have been programming since 12 roughly.
I&#x27;ve had a number of roles at the current startup, but have been an SRE for the past couple years.<p>I don&#x27;t think SRE roles are for me, especially as it seems to pigeonhole to a DevOps type of role, and instead I think I enjoy infrastructure SWE roles more.<p>Ultimately, I&#x27;m interested in becoming an Engineer Manager eventually, as I enjoy working with people and projects at a higher level, as much as I love coding.<p>Do people recommend pursuing a graduate degree, and if so, an MBA or a MS CS? If not, should I just keep going in the industry?
======
itamarst
You can become a manager or SWE without a degree. Easiest way to get different
role is to transfer within your company: go find some other team (or same
team!) with people you know, convince them you'd make a good fit.

